# Lost our Trail!



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

For the last decade and more, some friend and I have done a haunted trail through a small forest at a natural history museum. On one hand, it's been incredible--I modestly say we've done an amazing job with a limited budget and a tight time frame. On the other--it's been exhausting. Mostly it's done by just four of us (and two in our 60's). And it's gotten perhaps too popular--people will drive a couple of hours to come out to it, and we run about 1000 people through a night.

So ever year we think about not doing it--and then we do it anyway. 

But--I went out to the nature trail recently--and it's been clear cut! (the growth will be changed from oak and scrub to long-leafed pines). If we do the trail, it will like doing it in a parking lot. So much for the "scary woods"

Not quite sure what we're going to do .. .

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, spin Is there any other location on the museum's property that could be used?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

if it's a clearing how about a set/scene? 
make fake cardboard & 2x2 strap walls
a castle or a crypt maybe with foam pillars and plastic chains...
could be dracula gothic or broken down circus, zombie-ville or extra-terrestrial.

think of what would creep you out if you came across a clearing in the woods.

are there any local legends or things at the museum you can build off?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's sad. I thought cutting down oak trees in Tallahassee would get you banished for life. I can't believe they did that. You know, if you want to do it, I bet there is someone with business sense in the upper ranks that understands the benefit of drawing the numbers you do, and would not only give you a different part of the park, but would also get you help.


----------



## victorian-witch (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that SpinWitch! Maybe Billy's idea of a scene would work. If they are going to have the trees planted in time what if you fill in the empty space with dead underbrush? I think you can get free cornstalks from farmers sometimes and I know you can buy hay bales and you might be able to get people's raked leaves and pine straw for free if you just ask!. Then sprinkle some tombstones throughout?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:That is sad...but I guess that is life...always changing. Do you want to find a new place to have your haunted trail? I will tell you that you probably are the only Halloween fun for many people. I know in my small town, there is precious little to do around Halloween. Very few trails, or haunted houses, or anything seasonal like that. You probably brought such fun to your community. What are you going to do?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry!  It's sad about the clear cut. Do you know why they did it? 

But from what you said you've really been torn about continuing. Maybe it's the universe telling you it's time to stop. (At least at this location and size of production.)
I'm know it's a tough decision. I'm in the same age bracket and grapple with the same thoughts. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd suspect pines may be more indigenous than 'oak scrub' down there...hence the clear cut / replant. Similarly around here, I once spoke with a conservation agent about firewood - they had an entire forest / woods of trees they were trying to get clear-cut to replace with 'natural prairie grass'.

I'd have to side with THL above... you spent at least a couple sentences saying how it was 'too big', 'thinking about not doing it', etc - so maybe this is the universe giving you an 'out' or letting you downsize, revamp or otherwise re-scale the event to suit you.

Above all, remember, "it should be fun for you as well" - if it's not, then this may be a golden opportunity to re-start... or even retire if you see fit.

Good luck what ever the future brings!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the support. We're still deciding what to do. There is one small area that we could use--enough room for 2-3 scenes (instead of our usual 12-13). But our sound guy (who uses his own equipment) can't make it on the scheduled weekend, and we have a grand total of one electrical outlet. More pondering needed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The way these roadblocks keep getting thrown up in front of you, Id have to join the others who say maybe it's time to start taking it a little easier. Maybe take this year to see what else is going on. And maybe the city will see how much they miss your haunt, and give you more to haunt with than a single electrical outlet.


----------

